# Can i use fog for laser swamp?



## TheHauntedHills (Jun 12, 2018)

I am looking to use a laser swamp and vortex this year. I do not want to invest in a hazer, can i use fog? Does chilled fog work for just the regular stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know why you couldn't use fog. You might not be able to cover as big of an area... laser will be dispersed faster in fog vs haze. The 'ground' may also 'light up' more ... again more laser light dispersed in the fog vs haze. But a thick layer of fog would also make for a more opaque ground covering... more like the effect of walking on a cloud -if you can get the fog thick enough and keep it low lying.

Overall, just depends on the effect you're looking for.


----------



## Edson (Aug 23, 2016)

We used a regular fog machine with no problem. Had a rectangle area with a laser in each corner and a fog machine. I worked really well.


----------

